#ubuntu-uos-plenary 2018-02-05
<SUPERNETS> IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL BEST IRC NETWORK FUCK YOUR NETWORK
<SUPERNETS>                                                               
<SUPERNETS>                                                             
<SUPERNETS> YOUR IRC NETWORK IS TERRIBLE NO ONE CHATS THERE COME CHAT HERE 
<SUPERNETS>                                                               
<SUPERNETS>                                                              
<SUPERNETS> WE TAKE CHATS TO A NEW LEVEL, SOMETHING YOU'VE NEVER SEEN BEFORE
<SUPERNETS> niemeyer mariogrip StanleyHsiao_ ubuntulog3 cyphermox ChanServ chihchun_afk charles Trevinho cargonza inetpro ralsina
